# Scotscraig - Sunday May 21st



## Jimaroid (Jan 24, 2017)

*Scotscraig - 200 years young and a fine day out - **Sunday 21st May*

Following on from: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?89864-Any-Interest-in-Scottish-meet-in-2017

First tee time is *14:32*.
This is a week after Scotscraig Open so the course will be in excellent condition.

*Cost is Â£45 each 
Deposit of Â£20 required
*
PayPal Me https://www.paypal.me/jimaroid
PM me for bank transfer but would prefer PayPal if possible. 

I've provisionally gone for 4 tee times. Happy to setup a wee stableford of some sort nearer the day too.

I know a number of people fall into reciprocal and James Braid deals but, honestly, it's too complicated to plan for that so I can't make any guarantee how or if that will factor into costs at this point in time. Â£45 is a great deal as it is, a morning tee time would set you back Â£85.

With all that out of the way, stick your names down

1. Jimaroid


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 24, 2017)

Well done for picking up the baton Jim, but not for me.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



*Scotscraig - 200 years young and a fine day out - **Sunday 21st May*

Following on from: http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?89864-Any-Interest-in-Scottish-meet-in-2017

First tee time is *14:32*.
This is a week after Scotscraig Open so the course will be in excellent condition.

*Cost is Â£45 each 
Deposit of Â£20 required
*
PayPal Me https://www.paypal.me/jimaroid
PM me for bank transfer but would prefer PayPal if possible. 

I've provisionally gone for 4 tee times. Happy to setup a wee stableford of some sort nearer the day too.

I know a number of people fall into reciprocal and James Braid deals but, honestly, it's too complicated to plan for that so I can't make any guarantee how or if that will factor into costs at this point in time. Â£45 is a great deal as it is, a morning tee time would set you back Â£85.

With all that out of the way, stick your names down

1. Jimaroid
		
Click to expand...

Well done Jim, I'm in

1. Jimaroid
2. Patricks148


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 24, 2017)

1. jimaroid
2. Patricks147
3. Greiginfife 



Bloody teuchter beat me to no.2


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2017)

GreiginFife said:



			1. jimaroid
2. Greiginfife
		
Click to expand...

trust you:rofl:


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2017)

1. Jimaroid
2. Patricks148
3.Greiginfife


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 24, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			trust you:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Wheesht you. Fixed


----------



## IanG (Jan 24, 2017)

Excellent choice of date Jim, 

1. Jimaroid
2. Patricks148
3. Greiginfife
4. IanG


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Jan 24, 2017)

IanG said:



			Excellent choice of date Jim, 

1. Jimaroid
2. Patricks148
3. Greiginfife
4. IanG

Click to expand...

5. Owen_Thomas_14 &#128522;


----------



## Val (Jan 24, 2017)

Can't commit just yet Jim but will let you know asap


----------



## ger147 (Jan 25, 2017)

Already booked up elsewhere for that day, but hope it's a good day for everyone who plays.


----------



## IanM (Jan 25, 2017)

Wife and I are playing St Andrews the day after, not sure yet when we arrive in Scotland... but will sort out soon.


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 25, 2017)

Good work Jim. Cant make this one though.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 26, 2017)

Thanks for the information on this thread. I was hoping this might fit into my holiday but unfortunately not. I had not considered Scotscraig as a destination but will now try to play there early in my holiday.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 26, 2017)

Bigfoot said:



			Thanks for the information on this thread. I was hoping this might fit into my holiday but unfortunately not. I had not considered Scotscraig as a destination but will now try to play there early in my holiday.
		
Click to expand...

Give me a nudge if you'd like to arrange a game another day. I used to live in Six Ashes just along the road from you, still got family there, and it'd be nice to host someone from the area. 

Farneyman - typical, will get you over the east coast again some day I'm sure!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 26, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Give me a nudge if you'd like to arrange a game another day. I used to live in Six Ashes just along the road from you, still got family there, and it'd be nice to host someone from the area. 

Click to expand...

That would be great. Thanks for the offer. What a coincidence. We fly into Aberdeen on the 7th May and take the ferry to Shetland late on the 9th so ideally the 8th if it suits you?


----------



## Farneyman (Jan 26, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Farneyman - typical, will get you over the east coast again some day I'm sure!
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 26, 2017)

Don't think I can make this one Jim, clashes with club championship qualifying. Long boring story, but there's half a chance that might change nearer the time so if it does I'll have a look to see if you have a space.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 26, 2017)

Bigfoot said:



			That would be great. Thanks for the offer. What a coincidence. We fly into Aberdeen on the 7th May and take the ferry to Shetland late on the 9th so ideally the 8th if it suits you?
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear, I can't do the 8th unfortunately. Hopefully another time then.

As for general interest in Scotscraig so far - hmm - hopefully we'll pick up some stragglers soon enough.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 26, 2017)

Nearly missed this - must go to Specsavers. Its a yes from me.


----------



## stevek1969 (Jan 26, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Oh dear, I can't do the 8th unfortunately. Hopefully another time then.

As for general interest in Scotscraig so far - hmm - hopefully we'll pick up some stragglers soon enough. 

Click to expand...


Guys don't know what there missing out on ,course has and a few additions over the winter and will be spot on this year, but when guys slaughter it doesn't help especially guys who haven't played it and who get it for nowt as a reciprocal and guys from his club are never away from during the winter it doesn't help , but as usual Jim on here as soon as someone books something and asks for cash the interest wains


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 26, 2017)

Not that worried Steve. Course is going to be excellent, no doubt at all.  Plenty of time and am just nudging the thread along. 

1. Jimaroid
2. Patricks148
3. Greiginfife
4. IanG
5. Owen_Thomas_14
6. Hobbit


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 26, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			Guys don't know what there missing out on ,course has and a few additions over the winter and will be spot on this year, but when guys slaughter it doesn't help especially guys who haven't played it and who get it for nowt as a reciprocal and guys from his club are never away from during the winter it doesn't help , but as usual Jim on here as soon as someone books something and asks for cash the interest wains
		
Click to expand...

Course is great, Steve, and I'd love to play it again. Just the date not ideal on this occasion.


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 26, 2017)

Just bad luck Karen. The weekend after wasn't available according to staff and the prior weekend was the gents open which I tried to avoid. No bother, just the way these things go sometimes.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Jan 26, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Just bad luck Karen. The weekend after wasn't available according to staff and the prior weekend was the gents open which I tried to avoid. No bother, just the way these things go sometimes. 

Click to expand...

Exactly, them's the breaks.


----------



## CliveW (Jan 27, 2017)

I played Scotscraig on Tuesday and I must say it was superb. From the initial welcome in the pro shop, banter with members waiting on the first tee and condition of fairways and greens it really was an excellent experience. If that's how it is in January.then by May it should be briliant
.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Jan 27, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			Guys don't know what there missing out on ,course has and a few additions over the winter and will be spot on this year, but when guys slaughter it doesn't help especially guys who haven't played it and who get it for nowt as a reciprocal and guys from his club are never away from during the winter it doesn't help , but as usual Jim on here as soon as someone books something and asks for cash the interest wains
		
Click to expand...

Steve am I the 'his' you re referring too?


----------



## HowlingGale (Jan 27, 2017)

Can't make it this time but hopefully next time.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jan 27, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Oh dear, I can't do the 8th unfortunately. Hopefully another time then.

As for general interest in Scotscraig so far - hmm - hopefully we'll pick up some stragglers soon enough. 

Click to expand...

Thats a pity. Thanks for the offer though. Let me know if you are ever down here.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 27, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



Not that worried Steve. Course is going to be excellent, no doubt at all.  Plenty of time and am just nudging the thread along. 

1. Jimaroid
2. Patricks148
3. Greiginfife
4. IanG
5. Owen_Thomas_14
6. Hobbit




Click to expand...

Jim, most likely that my mate Martin will be up for this. Last twice we have played Scotcraig the weather has been ultra crap. Got to be third time lucky and to get the full course would be a bonus.
Let me know if you want to open up to non forummers (he's a knob. But not the worst knob)


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Jan 27, 2017)

GreiginFife said:



			Jim, most likely that my mate Martin will be up for this. Last twice we have played Scotcraig the weather has been ultra crap. Got to be third time lucky and to get the full course would be a bonus.
Let me know if you want to open up to non forummers (he's a knob. But not the worst knob)
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure my brother would be keen to play aswell &#129300;


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 27, 2017)

Oh yes, sorry, should have said it's open to all


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2017)

GreiginFife said:



			Jim, most likely that my mate Martin will be up for this. Last twice we have played Scotcraig the weather has been ultra crap. Got to be third time lucky and to get the full course would be a bonus.
Let me know if you want to open up to non forummers (he's a knob. But not the worst knob)
		
Click to expand...

LOL, that would be you then


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 27, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			LOL, that would be you then

Click to expand...

I was just about to invite you to Pitreavie the day before as well...


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 27, 2017)

GreiginFife said:



			I was just about to invite you to Pitreavie the day before as well...
		
Click to expand...

Lol....


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Jan 28, 2017)

Just spoke to my brother and he's 100% up for this &#127948;


----------



## Jimaroid (Jan 28, 2017)

Great stuff, cheers!
Greig - if you've got a plus one that gets us half full. :rofl:

1. Jimaroid
2. Patricks148
3. Greiginfife
4. IanG
5. Owen_Thomas_14
6. Hobbit
7. Owen_Thomas_14 + 1
8. ...


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 28, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



Great stuff, cheers!
Greig - if you've got a plus one that gets us half full. :rofl:

1. Jimaroid
2. Patricks148
3. Greiginfife
4. IanG
5. Owen_Thomas_14
6. Hobbit
7. Owen_Thomas_14 + 1
8. ...





Click to expand...

+1 is it Jim


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 2, 2017)

Quiet in here... 

Sorry to nag but I am going to need to chase for Â£20 deposits in the next week or so. Still hopeful we can get a few more people in attendance too.

paypal.me/jimaroid
Or PM for bank details. 


1. Jimaroid - Â£20 paid
2. Patricks148 - Â£20 paid
3. Greiginfife
4. IanG
5. Owen_Thomas_14
6. Hobbit
7. Owen_Thomas_14 + 1
8. Greiginfife + 1


----------



## Val (Feb 2, 2017)

Jim, I can't make this bud but hopefully you get at least another 4 ball


----------



## IanG (Feb 2, 2017)

deposit paid


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 3, 2017)

Thanks Ian!

1. Jimaroid - Â£20 paid
2. Patricks148 - Â£20 paid
3. Greiginfife
4. IanG - Â£20 paid
5. Owen_Thomas_14
6. Hobbit
7. Owen_Thomas_14 + 1
8. Greiginfife + 1


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



Quiet in here... 

Sorry to nag but I am going to need to chase for Â£20 deposits in the next week or so. Still hopeful we can get a few more people in attendance too.

paypal.me/jimaroid
Or PM for bank details. 


1. Jimaroid - Â£20 paid
2. Patricks148 - Â£20 paid
3. Greiginfife
4. IanG
5. Owen_Thomas_14
6. Hobbit
7. Owen_Thomas_14 + 1
8. Greiginfife + 1


Click to expand...

Will send my Â£40 for the 2 deposits tonight â˜º


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Feb 3, 2017)

Deposits paid! Took me a while to work out how to do it but it's finally done &#128514;


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks 

1. Jimaroid - Â£20 paid
2. Patricks148 - Â£20 paid
3. Greiginfife
4. IanG - Â£20 paid
5. Owen_Thomas_14 - Â£20 paid
6. Hobbit
7. Owen_Thomas_14 + 1 - Â£20 paid
8. Greiginfife + 1


----------



## Hobbit (Feb 4, 2017)

Paypal'd deposit


----------



## HDID Kenny (Feb 4, 2017)

Anyone looking for a warm up/round before this event Scotscraig are offering a round during the month of March for Â£20.17 to celebrate their bicentenary.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 4, 2017)

Cheers, Bri.

1. Jimaroid - Â£20 paid
2. Patricks148 - Â£20 paid
3. Greiginfife
4. IanG - Â£20 paid
5. Owen_Thomas_14 - Â£20 paid
6. Hobbit - Â£20 paid
7. Owen_Thomas_14 + 1 - Â£20 paid
8. Greiginfife + 1


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 4, 2017)

Jim, I am just waiting on confirmation of my schedule with my new employers due this week. Seems I am due to spend some time out of the country but not clear when yet other than a trip to Vancouver in June.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 4, 2017)

No bother


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm interested. Let me check dates and I'll let you know...


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 7, 2017)

sent the full payment today Jim


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 7, 2017)

Cheers!

1. Jimaroid - Â£20 paid
2. Patricks148 - Â£45 paid
3. Greiginfife
4. IanG - Â£20 paid
5. Owen_Thomas_14 - Â£20 paid
6. Hobbit - Â£20 paid
7. Owen_Thomas_14 + 1 - Â£20 paid
8. Greiginfife + 1


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 13, 2017)

Room for one more? I'm in, if there's still space.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 13, 2017)

Yep. I'm sure/hopeful we'll pick up another 3 people by the day itself so we'll have full groups. 

1. Jimaroid - Â£20 paid
2. Patricks148 - Â£45 paid
3. Greiginfife
4. IanG - Â£20 paid
5. Owen_Thomas_14 - Â£20 paid
6. Hobbit - Â£20 paid
7. Owen_Thomas_14 + 1 - Â£20 paid
8. Greiginfife + 1
9. mcbroon


----------



## jpxpro (Feb 13, 2017)

id love to commit but think we will be away for a family holiday that date, if not I should be available if there is still space


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 14, 2017)

Sent payment across just now.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 14, 2017)

Cheers!

1. Jimaroid - Â£20 paid
2. Patricks148 - Â£45 paid
3. Greiginfife
4. IanG - Â£20 paid
5. Owen_Thomas_14 - Â£20 paid
6. Hobbit - Â£20 paid
7. Owen_Thomas_14 + 1 - Â£20 paid
8. Greiginfife + 1
9. mcbroon - Â£45 paid


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 15, 2017)

Jim, what's your "normal" PayPal address? The PayPal.me link isn't working for me, keeps going to a 404 error. 
Not got acces to banking at the minute but can do PayPal "normal".


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 15, 2017)

Gah! PM'd


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 15, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Gah! PM'd 

Click to expand...

Paid.
Technology is a wonderful thing. When it works.


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 15, 2017)

Haha, yep, tech is the bane of my life. Cheers!

1. Jimaroid - Â£20 paid
2. Patricks148 - Â£45 paid
3. Greiginfife - Â£20 paid
4. IanG - Â£20 paid
5. Owen_Thomas_14 - Â£20 paid
6. Hobbit - Â£20 paid
7. Owen_Thomas_14 + 1 - Â£20 paid
8. Greiginfife + 1 - Â£20 paid
9. mcbroon - Â£45 paid


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 17, 2017)

*UPDATE

*I've now paid deposit with Scotscraig for 3 tee times, 12 players.

If we can find *another 3 people*, the total price per person drops to *Â£35 each*. I'm pretty confident that we can arrange that, either through the forum or some +1's.

When we get closer to the day with final numbers I can settle balances accordingly.

1. Jimaroid - Â£20 paid
2. Patricks148 - Â£45 paid
3. Greiginfife - Â£20 paid
4. IanG - Â£20 paid
5. Owen_Thomas_14 - Â£20 paid
6. Hobbit - Â£20 paid
7. Owen_Thomas_14 + 1 - Â£20 paid
8. Greiginfife + 1 - Â£20 paid
9. mcbroon - Â£45 paid
10. ?
11. ?
12. ?


----------



## GreiginFife (Feb 17, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



*UPDATE

*I've now paid deposit with Scotscraig for 3 tee times, 12 players.

If we can find *another 3 people*, the total price per person drops to *Â£35 each*. I'm pretty confident that we can arrange that, either through the forum or some +1's.

When we get closer to the day with final numbers I can settle balances accordingly.

1. Jimaroid - Â£20 paid
2. Patricks148 - Â£45 paid
3. Greiginfife - Â£20 paid
4. IanG - Â£20 paid
5. Owen_Thomas_14 - Â£20 paid
6. Hobbit - Â£20 paid
7. Owen_Thomas_14 + 1 - Â£20 paid
8. Greiginfife + 1 - Â£20 paid
9. mcbroon - Â£45 paid
10. ?
11. ?
12. ?

Click to expand...

Jim, I can see if my mate Scoot can play.


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 17, 2017)

Jim.

Am going to lurk on this. Should be off for 2/3 months from April so really appeals.

Won't know until later on in March though!

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 5, 2017)

Glad I checked this thread... but at least i'd have been there on Sunday the 28th...


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 24, 2017)

Bumping this as we're a few weeks away now and have 3 places still up for grabs.


----------



## huds1475 (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks like I'll be sorted contract-wise now I'm home.

Good for the accountant and the wife.

Not so good for my golf!

Have a good one


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (Apr 25, 2017)

My brother can no longer make this so that's another space free &#128532;


----------



## Jimaroid (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh, Bother. 

4 places still available then... Let's get those +1's tapped up folks.


----------



## patricks148 (May 3, 2017)

anyone coming to this  interested in any golf balls?

Baldrick is finding them at a fair old rate and at the moment i have;

a shopping basket of Srixon AD333 all in good condirtion
a bucket of Nike all sorts
a bucket of Callaway all sorts
a bucket of, TM/bridgestone/wilsons.
a bucket of Srixon soft feel with some distance thrown in

no point in selling on the FSS and postage is more than i want for them.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 8, 2017)

Two updates:

1. It doesn't look like we're going to find an extra 4 players so I'm going to drop the booking to two tee times (8 players). edit: but if anyone wants to jump in last minute they can? 

2. Who will be interested in eating after our round? I have to make arrangements with the kitchen beforehand. PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. Menu is here, usual fayre. https://www.scotscraiggolfclub.com/assets/PDFs/Scotscraig-menu-3-15-v4.pdf


----------



## IanG (May 8, 2017)

No food for me thanks Jim , and I've paypal-ed the rest of the money so you don't have to faff about collecting it on the day. 

Thanks for organising. 

Ian


----------



## patricks148 (May 8, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Two updates:

1. It doesn't look like we're going to find an extra 4 players so I'm going to drop the booking to two tee times (8 players). edit: but if anyone wants to jump in last minute they can? 

2. Who will be interested in eating after our round? I have to make arrangements with the kitchen beforehand. PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. Menu is here, usual fayre. https://www.scotscraiggolfclub.com/assets/PDFs/Scotscraig-menu-3-15-v4.pdf

Click to expand...

still waiting for my mate to come back to me on this one Jim


----------



## patricks148 (May 8, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			still waiting for my mate to come back to me on this one Jim
		
Click to expand...

he's not allowed:rofl:


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (May 8, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			Two updates:

1. It doesn't look like we're going to find an extra 4 players so I'm going to drop the booking to two tee times (8 players). edit: but if anyone wants to jump in last minute they can? 

2. Who will be interested in eating after our round? I have to make arrangements with the kitchen beforehand. PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. Menu is here, usual fayre. https://www.scotscraiggolfclub.com/assets/PDFs/Scotscraig-menu-3-15-v4.pdf

Click to expand...

I'll be stopping for food. Do you need to tell them what were having? Or is it just for numbers? &#129300;


----------



## mcbroon (May 9, 2017)

No food for me thanks Jim.


----------



## Jimaroid (May 9, 2017)

Ian - thanks, received.

I've dropped us down to two tee times now, updated lists and payments below.

Thanks for confirmations on food but I have slightly different information to report now which makes our lives a bit easier. We can make a choice from Fish & Chips, Chicken Curry, Steak Pie or Salad ahead of play on the 21st itself. I will be staying on for food and anyone else that wants to stay and join Owen and I are of course welcome but we no longer need to make arrangements ahead of time. Phew!

1. Jimaroid - Â£20 paid
2. Patricks148 - Â£45 paid
3. Greiginfife - Â£20 paid
4. IanG - Â£45 paid
5. Owen_Thomas_14 - Â£40 paid (2 x deposits)
6. Hobbit - Â£20 paid
8. Greiginfife + 1 - Â£20 paid
9. mcbroon - Â£45 paid


----------



## Hobbit (May 15, 2017)

I'll spoil your evening and stop back for a bite to eat.


----------



## patricks148 (May 15, 2017)

Hobbit said:



			I'll spoil your evening and stop back for a bite to eat.
		
Click to expand...

You will be having the Salad no doubt?


----------



## Hobbit (May 15, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			You will be having the Salad no doubt?
		
Click to expand...

I have a figure to maintain...:ears:


----------



## Jimaroid (May 15, 2017)

I should probably sort out a wee comp for the day... What do people fancy?  Balls in a hat, Stableford? Â£2 each in the pot? Job done?


----------



## patricks148 (May 16, 2017)

Jimaroid said:



			I should probably sort out a wee comp for the day... What do people fancy?  Balls in a hat, Stableford? Â£2 each in the pot? Job done?
		
Click to expand...

as there are 8 of us i was thinking pairs better ball teams out the hat, you could then have a match play in the group and individual  stableford as well. Then we could have  thread about playing different formats and all get ripped on :rofl:here:rofl:


----------



## mcbroon (May 16, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			as there are 8 of us i was thinking pairs better ball teams out the hat, you could then have a match play in the group and individual  stableford as well. Then we could have  thread about playing different formats and all get ripped on :rofl:here:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I struggle to keep my score in a single format at the best of times. Nae chance I'll keep track of all of that.

That said, sounds good to me &#128402;


----------



## Jimaroid (May 19, 2017)

Looking forward to this, looks like some light rain will clear Saturday for a finer day on Sunday. All good as we really do need a shower or two over this way.

I'm going to be in the clubhouse from about 13:30 as I'll probably have a light bite to eat.

First tee time is at 14:32. I quite like the sound of Patrick's format suggestion. 

See you all there!


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (May 19, 2017)

I will be leaving at 12(Google maps says 1 hour 53 mins to get there) so should be there for 2 &#128512;


----------



## patricks148 (May 20, 2017)

Owen_Thomas_14 said:



			I will be leaving at 12(Google maps says 1 hour 53 mins to get there) so should be there for 2 &#128512;
		
Click to expand...

can you pick me up on the way?


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (May 20, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			can you pick me up on the way?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah sure! Pm me your address and we can sort it from there &#9786;


----------



## GreiginFife (May 20, 2017)

Owen_Thomas_14 said:



			Yeah sure! Pm me your address and we can sort it from there &#9786;
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy that detour. Oor Paddy has an IV postcode :rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (May 20, 2017)

GreiginFife said:



			Enjoy that detour. Oor Paddy has an IV postcode :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Think he's been on IV drugs!

aiming for 1:30 and a bit of lunch


----------



## Bigfoot (May 20, 2017)

I'm just back from holiday in Scotland and played Scotscraig on May 8th. I could not believe it when they were watering the first fairway !!

I thoroughly enjoyed the course and hope to return at some stage. 

Enjoy your game.


----------



## patricks148 (May 20, 2017)

Owen_Thomas_14 said:



			Yeah sure! Pm me your address and we can sort it from there &#9786;
		
Click to expand...

you might need to leave a little earlier Owen:rofl:


----------



## Owen_Thomas_14 (May 20, 2017)

I walked right into that one :rofl::rofl:


----------



## huds1475 (May 20, 2017)

Have a good one tomorrow chaps :thup:


----------



## williamalex1 (May 20, 2017)

huds1475 said:



			Have a good one tomorrow chaps :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Ditto :thup:


----------



## stevek1969 (May 21, 2017)

All the best today lads let me no your honest opinion of the course:thup:


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			All the best today lads let me no your honest opinion of the course:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I noticed a lot of tree's removed since my last visit Steve. Course was good though there was damage to a few greens from Foxes.

One thing that i did notice and was talked about was, in particular off the Yellows a lot of the holes are the same length, 370/380 yards. i think i lacks a couple of risk reward holes IMO.

Saying that enjoyed the day, though i played poorly on the front 9


----------



## mcbroon (May 22, 2017)

Enjoyed it, in spite of some pretty honking golf on the front 9. 

The course looked to me to be suffering a wee bit from a lack of growth, as there are some bare patches living side by side with some kind of shaggy, overgrown patches on the fairways. Tough growing conditions recently on this side of the country, though.

The layout is good, though. Tight off the tee, so it helps to drive straight. Unless you're Owen, that is, who made 37 points by visiting the right fairway probably less than 50% of the time :rofl: Great to watch.

Greens were good too. Its a fair challenge, I think, though I'd agree with Patrick that at least one risk/reward par 4 would enhance it.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 22, 2017)

mcbroon said:



			Enjoyed it, in spite of some pretty honking golf on the front 9. 

The course looked to me to be suffering a wee bit from a lack of growth, as there are some bare patches living side by side with some kind of shaggy, overgrown patches on the fairways. Tough growing conditions recently on this side of the country, though.

The layout is good, though. Tight off the tee, so it helps to drive straight. Unless you're Owen, that is, who made 37 points by visiting the right fairway probably less than 50% of the time :rofl: Great to watch.

Greens were good too. Its a fair challenge, I think, though I'd agree with Patrick that at least one risk/reward par 4 would enhance it.
		
Click to expand...

You didn't hit driver of the 7th tee ,shocking thats risk and reward , thats the first bit of rain we've had here in 6-7 weeks was this weekend, the greens could do with being a bit quicker , as Patrick said there blaming foxes or people spraying sun tan lotion on the greens ,i kid you not. Glad you enjoyed the day


----------



## mcbroon (May 22, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			You didn't hit driver of the 7th tee ,shocking thats risk and reward , thats the first bit of rain we've had here in 6-7 weeks was this weekend, the greens could do with being a bit quicker , as Patrick said there blaming foxes or people spraying sun tan lotion on the greens ,i kid you not. Glad you enjoyed the day
		
Click to expand...

If you were driving like me yesterday you wouldn't have hit driver off any tee! The left hand side of the course is lovely :rofl:

Greens were a decent enough speed and were at least consistent. Like carpets compared to ours at the minute, which have also suffered from lack of rain.


----------



## stevek1969 (May 22, 2017)

mcbroon said:



			If you were driving like me yesterday you wouldn't have hit driver off any tee! The left hand side of the course is lovely :rofl:

Greens were a decent enough speed and were at least consistent. Like carpets compared to ours at the minute, which have also suffered from lack of rain.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest the left side of the course is normally the safe side, if you'd have asked you could have played of the white tees don't think it would have been a problem.


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2017)

stevek1969 said:



			To be honest the left side of the course is normally the safe side, if you'd have asked you could have played of the white tees don't think it would have been a problem.
		
Click to expand...

I would have played from the whites, but these boys always want to play from the yellows and still want full handicap:rofl:


----------



## stevek1969 (May 22, 2017)

patricks148 said:



			I would have played from the whites, but these boys always want to play from the yellows and still want full handicap:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Shocking and a very poor show haha


----------



## Jimaroid (May 22, 2017)

Yep, enjoyed that very much. Thanks to all that came.

My first time playing Scotscraig which is shocking considering it's the second closest course to my home as the crow flies (thought it was closest but having checked it turns out Drumoig is closest but I'm not keen on it). The greens were good on the whole, obviously everyone is suffering from lack of rain but none of the greens were lacking irrigation and I found them nice to putt on with a decent roll. Unfortunately I left a lot of putts short. And left. And right. And long... 

My game was very mixed. I let my partner, IanG, down with some particularly poor play on the finishing holes. I struggled a little with the recurrence of a high block off the tee with my drive which killed me playing into the wind. Disappointed with that as my driving has been really steady lately. Oh well. 

I've heard some chatter, grumping and groaning from members I know about how much the course has been opened up but from an external viewpoint I really didn't see it. There's still plenty of trees, gorse, and other such rubbish to contend with and I found a lot both. Again, from a completely independent point of view, perhaps the area to the left of the 18th green has been opened up a lot but there's nothing wrong with a view of the clubhouse to play into IMO.

Look forward to going back.


----------



## IanG (May 23, 2017)

Enjoyable day out at Scotscraig. I'd agree with most of what has been said above. I thought the course was good but a little bit 'samey'. Many of the shorter par 4's been into one. Greens were pretty consistent and fair .  The course is perhaps less tight that it looks at first sight as there are plenty of open areas and being on a neighbouring fairway is often not too penal. Some may wish it to be tighter, but personally I'd rather have a slim chance to take on a heroic recovery shot than have to take a drop from a bush or hack out from the clag. Overall I'd say Scotscraig is ranked pretty much in the right place in most of the lists we all look at and represents reasonable value for money for what you get. 


While none of us in my match had a blistering day Jim & I  had a good tight 4BBB match against Patrick and Brian. Their mod-round calls for a rule 19 intervention proved necessary as they won the last to half the match. Jim and I managed to dovetail our decent holes and our muck-ups well to survive when we really didn't deserve to. Note to self - short game needs some serious work. 

Ian


----------

